# Current Nova Extreme - now with individual reflectors!



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I was reading a saltwater blog, and caught a link to a Current USA blog. Turns out, Current just revamped their Nova Extreme T5HO fixtures, both 2 and 4 bulb models, to have individual reflectors! I have a 2x24w Nova Extreme Freshwater with the single curved reflector, and I can see how this would be a huge improvement. I don't know of another T5 light at this price that has individual reflectors. 
Check it out - http://ikescurrent.blogspot.com/

Disclaimer: I don't work for Current USA, I just get excited about new equipment. I also spent the last month looking for a cheap, decent T5HO light with individual reflectors, before giving up and building my own.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The situation with the commercially made T5HO fixtures is ridiculous. 3 things:

1. Individual reflectors.
They are what is supposed to be there anyway. Advertising it as something special is insulting to the consumer.

2. Non-waterproof endcaps. 
This and most other T5HO fixtures use the cheapest ($1.95 for a pair, retail) endcaps. 

3. There is no need for a fan.
This and most other T5HO fixtures mount on legs. The heat produced by the T5HO bulbs is negligible, even for a reef tank. The cost of the fan is about $1 or less wholesale.

What the customer is paying is the convenience of buying the fixture and plugging it in.

--Nikolay


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

niko said:


> What the customer is paying is the convenience of buying the fixture and plugging it in.


Agreed. And after building my own, I seriously doubt that anything less than a high-end commercial fixture (Giesemann, ATI, Sunlight Supply) could compare to the light I built, in terms of usable light produced. 
But... I spent hours figuring everything out, and without your help Niko, would probably still be scratching my head wondering if I had it wired correctly. 
I enjoyed building it, but I think many here wouldn't undertake the project in the first place. And if you're going to buy a light, you might as well get something that will perform well.
I can't think of another light at that price (I paid $55.00 for my 2x24w Nova) that has individual reflectors. You get what you pay for, but still, if on a budget, it's a good deal. That's close to what it cost me for a single bulb and reflector.


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Indignation said:


> I can't think of another light at that price (I paid $55.00 for my 2x24w Nova) that has individual reflectors. You get what you pay for, but still, if on a budget, it's a good deal. That's close to what it cost me for a single bulb and reflector.


Unless this price is way out of wack, it looks like it is $260 + shipping for the 4-bulb setup. I wouldn't exactly call that "Budget". Link.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheaper here:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+12772&pcatid=12772

This one has individual reflectors AFAIK and a good deal:
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1423&osCsid=0000c197dbf844bdf9c5804c69987d96


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The one you posted was 4 bulb, 48". The one I mentioned is 2 bulb, 24". I had Big Als price-match, but they currently have it listed at $63.00


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheapest price on those are here:
http://suburbanreef.com/items.aspx?cat=1&type=34&header=386


----------



## melonz (Apr 21, 2008)

You're not guaranteed to get a new current nova extreme fixture since they're barely being shipped to dealers, but do you know of a place where I can get one of the new ones?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

melonz said:


> You're not guaranteed to get a new current nova extreme fixture since they're barely being shipped to dealers, but do you know of a place where I can get one of the new ones?


I've been wondering that myself. Best bet is a LFS, so you can verify it has the new features. Another option would be to contact Current USA directly, and asking them where you could find the new fixtures.

Let us know if you find anything. Good luck!


----------



## melonz (Apr 21, 2008)

Hrmmzz. alright! I'll find something out. xD


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like Dr. Fosters and Smith have these now:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

Would be interested to hear from anyone who decides to purchase one of these. Am considering getting one of the 2 x 54W 48" fixtures to supplement my lighting over my 90g.


----------

